# How Would You Fix the Nuggets?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Given the health of George Karl, is he still the right coach for this franchise?

Who would you consider the Nuggets' core players at this time?

Can Denver be anything more than a fringe playoff team with their current personnel?

Do you think Evan Fournier and Quincy Miller will help this team next season? In the future?

What trades would you consider making?

Do you see an amnesty candidate on this roster?

What is the max offer you would match for JaVale McGeee?

What do you know about Izzet Turkyilmaz? Does he have a chance to ever make it to the NBA?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/denver.htm


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*Given the health of George Karl, is he still the right coach for this franchise?*
I think they should let him coach as long he comfortable doing it. He seems like the kind of guy who would leave if he isn't up to it anymore.
*
Who would you consider the Nuggets' core players at this time?*
Lawson, Gallo, Faried, McGee

*Can Denver be anything more than a fringe playoff team with their current personnel?*
They had injury issues this past year, with a relatively healthy year, this team is a middle seed. Could be higher if Lawson can develop into the guy we saw later on in the Laker series.

*Do you think Evan Fournier and Quincy Miller will help this team next season? In the future?*
Fournier sounds like he'll be a rotation player in the NBA, but I haven't seen him play besides a few highlights. Quincy Miller disappeared along with most of his team during big games last year, but he could end up being a rotation guard at some point. Not this year though.

*What trades would you consider making?*
Maybe a sign and trade if they can't keep McGee.

*Do you see an amnesty candidate on this roster?*
Not right now. Harrington is a possibility, but his contract doesn't seem too bad.

*What is the max offer you would match for JaVale McGee?*
I'm surprised we haven't heard anyone tender him an offer yet...Somebody is gonna overpay for him. Probably the most athletic big in the game. If George Karl sticks around, the guy could develop into a defensive anchor. I hesitate if it's over $8 million/year, but I think Dallas might max him out. Tough call because he seems like the kind of guy who will always need a coach to get on his ass about playing smart basketball. He could also develop into a Tyson Chandler/Marcus Camby type player though.

*What do you know about Izzet Turkyilmaz? Does he have a chance to ever make it to the NBA?*
I have no idea.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Very little seems to have changed for this franchise this offseason. I would imagine their depth chart will look like this openings day (barring injuries, of course):

PG Ty Lawson/Andre Miller
SG Arron Afflalo/Corey Brewer/Evan Fournier/Julyan Stone
SF Danilo Gallinari/Wilson Chandler/Jordan Hamilton
PF Kenneth Faried/Al Harrington/Chris Andersen
C Timofey Mozgov/JaVale McGee/Kosta Koufos

With that as their 15-man roster, I see the second round as their ceiling. If they were to knock off the Grizzlies, Spurs, or Clippers in the first round, that would be a huge step for this franchise.


----------

